# Is high $ watch oil really necessary



## Kingleo49 (Jul 3, 2017)

I am trying to learn to become a watch maker and I don't want to cut corners and I definitely want to do quality work. I have a couple teachers who are being just great in answering my numerous questions related to antique American railroad grade pocket watches. What I haven't asked them is if it really necessary to use these extremely expensive oils and greases that are sold. Could I get by with good old 3 in 1 oil and moly axel grease on the mainsprings ? I mean Moebius 8000 is $25 for a few millimeters and the Moebius grease is about the same. I am going broke on the tools already Lord help you if you want any Bergeron tools and I was wondering if you all cold recommend where I can cut corners and where I cant ?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If you want to do "quality" work, you can't cut corners. Any standard 3 in 1 type oile is just too thick and heavy for watches. You might could get by with using it on an old clock, but even there I've used it just to get everything well coated and running, then cleaned it off and used the right stuff, a decent clock grade oil. OTOH, today you will find synthetic oils that were never available to older watch making folks are now relatively easy to find, and suitable for most watches. The amount you should use is minimal per watch using a proper (or homemade) oiler, so the investment is wise in the long term. :yes:

My heart sinks when I open a watch and smell the 3 in 1 or even worse WD 40 that someone has used in an attempt to get it or keep it running - - :bash:

My 2c worth, others may have a different mileage on the dashboard!


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

The quality of the lubricant is paramount to the success of the under taking.

The single greatest property a watch oil like mobius 8000 has is it's ability to create a strong surface tension.

Ordinary oils like 3 in 1 don't have this property so when used after a short period their surface tension fails and the lubricant runs out of the jewel.

The amount of oil used is miniscule but you must use an oiler and a polished steal plate to prepare it.


----------



## Kingleo49 (Jul 3, 2017)

That is pretty much what I figured. can you guys recommend any sites where I can do better than Esslinger or possibly find better deals on tools as well as these lubricants that are essential to quality watch repair I've checked eBay and that's really hit or miss and Esslinger is just so expensive is there any other sites out there that I am unaware of where I can purchase good quality tools and lubricants at a more reasonable price?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, unfortuneately, TWF is largely UK based although a worldwide forum, so most of us might be able to recommend some "local" watch supply houses that exist over here, like Cousins and others, but as to US or Canadian based suppliers - - I wouldn't have a clue. Perhaps a straight Google on Watch Lubricants or similar may be worthwhile - - :thumbsup:

Take Care, keep 'em tickin'


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Good advice from forum members above. As far as materials suppliers are concerned, you might get some more detailed answers from the Watch Repair Talk Forum members in Canada and the US.

Watch Repair Talk Forum

Regards,

Will


----------

